# Categories and Filter for Now Playing



## mikechayes (Aug 12, 2004)

I have seen the suggestions for custom folders, but how about Categories and Filter. Have Categories like Dad, Mom, and Kids. Then have the ability to use a filter only to show a given category in the Now Playing list. When creating a Season Pass you could assign a category then.


----------



## jb_owen (May 6, 2002)

I like the idea... I'd include the ability to assign multiple categories to a recording/season-pass because sometimes there is an overlap.

This suggestion is similar to one I just posted regarding the new KidZone functionality. I'd love to HIDE Kidzone recordings (when I exit KidZone) so I can see the list that is of interest to me. This can fit into the Categories/Filter model by automatically applying a "KidZone" category to KidZone recordings.


----------

